#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Μισθωτοί >  > > >  >  >  Μισθός μηχανικού με σοχ σε ΔΕΥΑ

## setas

Καλησπερα, ξερει καποιος τι μισθο παιρνουν οι μηχανικοι με σοχ σε δευά.

----------


## Xάρης

Τι είναι το "σοχ";

Τι είναι η "δευά"; Μήπως η Δημοτική Επιχείρηση Ύδρευσης Αποχέτευσης;

----------

